# Awning Cleaning



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We cleaned the TT this past weekend.....that would be my sweetie's







definition of 'WE'......like 'we' mow the lawn and 'we' clean up the attic......anyway, 'we' used OxyClean in warm water to clean...then diluted bleach- 4 parts water to 1 part bleach and closed it up for 15 minutes.....then unrolled.....WOW!







the awning looks brand new....spit shiney.....'We' were really impressed!!

so there it is,.......how well 'WE' did .....now 'we' must go clean the gutters!

David


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like a good trick. I'm going to have to take note of what 'we' did....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Now this is good info! I've printed your instructions to stick in my folder. Thanks.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I see you folks have the same division of work in your household, as "we" do in ours.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the idea of rolling up for 15min. It should clean both sides of the awning at the same time.









Thanks








Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Excellent idea! Thank you


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is a AWNING CLEANING thread from a few months back...

Awning Cleaning 101


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice idea.

'We' just winterized the camper plumbing, and 'we' are finishing building the sidewalk, and 'we' are winterizing the pool, and 'we' are mowing the yard for last time.

'We' have the same 'we' dilema in 'our' house. But together 'we' make a great team.

I should go look to see if my awning needs to be cleaned now, I never checked.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

My other half







love Simple Green also....cleans the entire TT bathroom with it and sprays toilet after each use to 'freshen'. She made have read that 'freshen' tip on another thread here on good ole Outback.com.

'We' were amazed at how clean the awning was after Oxy Clean and Diluted Clorox...rinsed off of course...and Clorox will keep all that mildew at bay.

David


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to ask, as the winterization is on my short list for this weekend, early next week. Did you scrub both sides with the OxyClean? what about the bleach?

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeah, I have a question about the bleach, too. 4:1 seems kind of high. Do you just spray the solution on with an old windex bottle or something? Does it have any effect on bleaching out the design if it isn't distributed evenly?


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, you HAZMAT guys. What about the combination of an oxidizer and bleach? Sounds like a volatile combination to me. Any thoughts, comments?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have two awning cleaning questions:

1. Doesn't a caustic agent such as chlorine bleach break down the awning material over time? I understand it is diluted and rinsed off. I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge about this.

2. What will remove tanin stains from leaves and limbs from an awning? We have some pretty extensive reddish-brown stains and I think it is from camping in the woods.

Reverie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is the MSDS for Oxyclean, which is Potassium Hydroxide

OxyClean Material Safety Data Sheet

and the MSDS for Bleach, which is a Sodium Hypochlorite Solution of most commonly 5% Clorox Bleach MSDS

Both products are identified as an oxidizer, and will react with other household cleaners such as toliet bowl cleaners, acids (like vinegar) and ammonia. With bleach, this could cause a release of deadly Chlorine gas.

Since the two products share several of the same properties, as long as there is sufficient rinsing between applications, it should not pose a problem, but actually may be a duplication of efforts.









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yes! Be careful of what cleaners you are mixing together!

I would only use bleach if I needed to on the awning. I spray Clorox Clean up (already in a spray bottle) on my awning. After rolling it up for 15 minutes, I followed it up with a soapy water bath. Worked well for me.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We used 1/2 gallon warm water with 1 tbsp (maybe 2) Oxy clean powder. Use sponge and a smidge of elbow grease to both sides of awning and then rinse. *After * it dries, we use 16 oz. spray bottle with warm water and about 1/4 cup bleach. Bleach will kill mildew causing spores especially when dried in sunlight....both sides......it did not fade our awning at all. 
Rinse well, dry outside well.

This is done outside, so if they by chance you are concerned about the OxyClean and bleach antagonizing each other,..... which they shouldnt if rinsed and dried well.

Sandra


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

We used Gojo Paint and Stainer Hand Cleaner on our trailer as we got it ready for winter. We only used 1/3 of the bottle to clean the whole outside of the trailer. It took off all the stains of the side of the trailer and the awning. Great stuff.


----------

